# cutting torch/ tank selection



## mzayd3 (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, I have been thinking about buying a set of torches for intermittent use for some time now.  A few weeks ago, I bought a stupid oxy-map setup from home depot.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Its a good thing the job was small.  I ended up using a number of the oxygen tanks.  They have a very short usage life.  bummer. anyhow, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
or, does anyone have advise otherwise?  thanks for your input!


----------



## davidh (Feb 15, 2014)

those are also some pretty small tanks.  my humble opinion is to get the biggest you can afford. . . and of course that would also depend on where your going to be using them. . .  home, garage, out in the field ?  if i remember correctly torches and regs in a kit are in the $150 range for a decent one.  tanks are expensive,  in the range of $150 each, then add filling the price of gas and oxy to the mix.. . 
once in a while a used set will appear on craigs list.   that may be an option for you to consider.

next ! ?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2014)

The torch and regulator for the unit shown in the bottom picture are fine for basic/intermediate use.  I have a set of the Harbor Freight "Medium duty" torches and they are fine for my purposes.

As for tanks...  Get the largest ones you can afford and manage to tote around.  Small tanks serve the purpose of portability.  If you're doing stationary work, get the biggest ones you can manage to safely get in/out of your truck.


Ray


----------



## xalky (Feb 15, 2014)

I feel that you'll be kicking yourself for buying small tanks. I have some smallish tanks 60cf acetylene and a 100 cf oxy and I wish I had bigger tanks. It seems that one good session or 2 can wipe them out...it's annoying as hell. I don't think I'd get thru 30 minutes worth of cutting with those small tanks pictured above. Spend a few more dollars and get some bigger tanks at your local welding shop. As ray said, I'd buy the torch and regulators from HF...for a hobbyist, they're plenty capable. Tanks aint cheap.....but if you want to play, you gotta pay. )


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 15, 2014)

I also think that the proposed replacement tanks are too small for any real use, and you'll be getting them filled a lot.  But before you buy something used off CL, call your local gas distributor and ask what the refill/exchange policy will be.  My local place will always exchange the tanks that I have that I got from them, but if you come in with something else, they may charge you a fee for getting them certified (I forgot the exact term) or even refuse them.  Also ask them for prices so you have some way to make a decision.

Here, they lease the larger tanks, but you buy the smaller ones.  I own a 80 scf acetylene tank and a 55 scf oxy, and I find I still go through two acet tanks for each oxy, but it's mostly brazing where tons of oxy isn't needed.  I originally had the next acet size down, but didn't like running to fill it up so often, so I traded up.  They gave me full credit of my purchase price toward the cost of the 80 scf tank, so that might be another good reason to buy tanks from your local outfit.  A possible alternative is to use your BBQ tank for fuel if you're just cutting or  brazing.  The acet reg should handle LP, so you just need multi-fuel  rated hose and some LP tips. There are guys these days with space issues  brazing bicycle frames and racks using LP BBQ tanks and used medical oxygen  concentrators. Fuel (which is much cheaper than acet) from the local gas station, and unlimited oxy as long as the electricity is on seems a great alternative.

What are you planning to do?  That's what should drive your decision on tank size.

-Ryan


----------



## 66FJ40 (Feb 15, 2014)

Been down the same road; what a feeling to run out of gas in the middle of a project on a weekend.

I have the size w (100) and s (125 or 150 ?) size tank (that is from memory), and they have proven to be a good choice.  I bought my bottles years ago and only cost is refill.  No idea what purchase price is now; lease may be a better choice.  For a torch, I suggest a Victor 100 series.


----------



## mzayd3 (Feb 15, 2014)

"if you want to play, you gotta pay."  :banghead: I was hoping to avoid that.  damn.

well, I will heed your guy's advice.  Save up some money and wait for when the wife is not looking.


----------



## capt.ron (Feb 16, 2014)

i used to have a lease for the large oxygen tank had to get my boy tohelp me load it in the truck or move it around bought a small tank at auction can't remember size smallest one air products sells for $150 they go for about $50 at auctions or craigslist i love them easy to handle i have three now always have oxy i also use propane with the exchange tank if i run out just use the one on the grill i live 30 miles from air products much easier go to gas station get tank for $18


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

mzayd3 said:


> "if you want to play, you gotta pay."  :banghead: I was hoping to avoid that.  damn.
> 
> well, I will heed your guy's advice.  Save up some money and wait for when the wife is not looking.




No, no, no...  Go out and buy them now, hide them in the garage -and intercept the bill in the mail when the wife's not looking.  LOL, you must be a newly-wed...:lmao::lmao:


Ray


----------



## sinebar (Feb 16, 2014)

Ray C said:


> No, no, no...  Go out and buy them now, hide them in the garage -and intercept the bill in the mail when the wife's not looking.  LOL, you must be a newly-wed...:lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> Ray


That's what I do!


----------



## davidh (Feb 16, 2014)

mzayd3 said:


> "if you want to play, you gotta pay."  :banghead: I was hoping to avoid that.  damn.
> 
> well, I will heed your guy's advice.  Save up some money and wait for when the wife is not looking.



this is where the "48 hour rule" applies.

if she does not see them in 48 hours, you can tell her they've been there for months, if not years. . .


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 16, 2014)

One thing not mentioned so far (unless I missed it) - check with the suppliers in your area to make sure they will fill privately owned tanks.  In my area THEY WILL NOT. The only option I have is to lease tanks. So before spending any money on tanks of any size, check with yor local gas suppliers and see what their policy is. Many do not even fill tanks locally - they send them to a central location to be refilled, so even if they do fill privately owned tanks, it may take several days to get them filled. My father had a lease with a local company for years, when he quit doing shop work, leases were hard to get in my area. I was able to take over his lease and have held it through the company changing hands several times. With a lease, you also have the option to change the size of your tanks much more easily as well, in case you choose the wrong size to begin with.


----------



## wlane (Feb 16, 2014)

I purchases 80/160 Oxy/Acetylene and a 160 C25 from national welders several years ago. The 160 was the largest tank they sell. Larger tanks are lease only. The 160 cost was not much more than the 80 at the time i concluded that the tanks all cost about the same. I can drive to local National welders /air products exchange tanks within a few minutes and be on my way. Have never been charged any tank maintenance fees or ask for paperers to prove ownership. If you buy used beware that most welding suppliers will only exchange tanks with their name on the head of the tank. Some will fill other tanks but you drop off and pick up the same tank days later. Other than being closed on Saturdays i have no complaints with national. Just back up to the dock with your empty National tank, the dock crew will unload it and load a full exchange tank while you go in and pay.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 16, 2014)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> One thing not mentioned so far (unless I missed it) - check with the suppliers in your area to make sure they will fill privately owned tanks.  In my area THEY WILL NOT. The only option I have is to lease tanks. So before spending any money on tanks of any size, check with yor local gas suppliers and see what their policy is. Many do not even fill tanks locally - they send them to a central location to be refilled, so even if they do fill privately owned tanks, it may take several days to get them filled. My father had a lease with a local company for years, when he quit doing shop work, leases were hard to get in my area. I was able to take over his lease and have held it through the company changing hands several times. With a lease, you also have the option to change the size of your tanks much more easily as well, in case you choose the wrong size to begin with.



Mississippi Welding is happy to exchange my privately-owned tanks.  They treat the them as completely interchangeable.  I have no idea where "my" tanks are now.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 16, 2014)

Mzayd3,
Let me add a safety tip :
When you turn off your tanks for the day after you close the valves on the top, back the regulator screws out.The gauges will last longer and the risk of fire or explosion goes way down.
When you go to use them again turn the tank valves on SLOW. O2 all the way Gas no more than one turn. Then set your working pressure on your regulators.
**********Just Saying****************Gator****************


----------



## papermaker (Feb 16, 2014)

if you're going to buy tanks buy the biggest that they will sell. Nothing worse than being in the middle of a project and having tanks run out. Airco.com has a site that gives the sizes of tanks that are for lease or for purchase. Both sets I own were given to me and I had them rebuilt.  Check craigslist and classified listings. As with everything made today the quality not what it once was. You can get some good quality torch sets and regulators pretty reasonable.


----------

